# piano bench plans



## rok (Feb 11, 2012)

looking for some piano bench plans --most of what I have seen are not too durable or do not have a storage area if they are robust.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

rok said:


> looking for some piano bench plans --most of what I have seen are not too durable or do not have a storage area if they are robust.


http://www.read-and-play-piano.com/piano-bench-plans.html

Here's a link with some possibilities :yes: What I like to do is take ideas such as these then adapt to my needs or 'style' Hope this helps!


----------



## rok (Feb 11, 2012)

*piano bench*

!I will take a look --- Thanks!


----------



## marshjose (Feb 14, 2012)

hands made for wood said:


> http://www.read-and-play-piano.com/piano-bench-plans.html
> 
> Here's a link with some possibilities :yes: What I like to do is take ideas such as these then adapt to my needs or 'style' Hope this helps!


The link you have shared has been very much helpful for me...!:no:


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

*Here is a simple one*

I found this one in an old drafting course book. http://draftingservice.us/school/index.php?topic=23.msg119#msg119http://draftingservice.us/school/index.php?topic=23.msg120


----------



## rok (Feb 11, 2012)

looks good Thanks!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

rok said:


> looks good Thanks!


You are welcome... That one is easily modified too.


----------

